# Heidi at work!



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of Heidi at work with me today.  Excuse the mess on my desk!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Aww...she must be so happy to be with you all day everyday nursing her back to health. I am so happy she is recoverng so well. Yeah Heidi!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here you are girl!!!! Looks like you have a great place to lay down.You know that your mama is the best ,right? And her boss is awesome too.Give them both a big smooge.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

She is so funny. She stays with me everywhere I go. When I'm at my desk, she just lays down next to me. She is such a sweetheart and everybody loves her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Heidi, you darling girl you! That is wonderful that she is being such a good girl. I know my boys would be sniffing around all over the place!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope, she doesn't get up at ALL unless I do. It's pretty funny.  I don't think Luke, Maggie, or Tucker would be this calm. Definitely not.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh she looks happy and comfortable Blair, I am glad you can have her with you. Try not to trip over her!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW! another working golden! What kinda of place do you work that allows you to bring a pet?


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Aww, she is so sweet. Since I work from home, that is what my office looks like too. Except now I have baby Archie there too. I have to be careful where I roll my chair. 

So glad to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a BEAUTIFUL sight, Blair. She is a GREAT addition to your office.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Reminds me of the days when I used to be able to bring Rookie to work with me. I'd love to be able to do that again. Of course, not for the reason that you need to bring Heidi. I hope she keeps getting better every day. I'm sure that being with you is very good for her.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She looks so comfortable. Is she on any pain medicine any longer? I wonder if they'll continue to allow her to come to work with you since she's such a good girl. I bet it would boost morale.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

She's not on pain medication any longer. She's been just amazing. Plus a lot of people from the building keep coming in to see her.  I was very surprised that she loved the elevator - I was kind of worried about that in the beginning, haha.  I work at a financial trust company, but there are only five of us, so it's a small office. I'm glad they were open to the idea of me bringing her in. My boss was like, "Is she going to pee everywhere in the office? I've never had a dog before." I think I just looked at him like, "You have _got_ to be kidding me." Haha.  And when she has to go outside, which is maybe once a day, we go over to the Statehouse.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Ahhh she looks sooo cute! I'm VERY jealous that you get to bring her to work with you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is such a pretty girl and I am glad that she is healing so well. Looks like you have a nice assistant helping you with your work.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that would be my dream job, lounging around........what better way to recooperate


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I bet she is making the work environment much better all around!! Nothing like a pup a the office to cause some happy faces to pop up


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Your doing a great job Heidi! : How nice that she got to go to work with you. Jester gets to come to my office sometimes too.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I would LOVe to have some pups here at work. I work in a sea of about 500 low-walled cubicles (I'm not joking. 500). PLENTY of room for pups to romp about. It would be really fun!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like a long, tough day at the office!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That is just the best medicine I say... staying close to mom!!! What a good girl... and wahoo for your boss and co-workers letting you have her with you. I wish that was the norm lol!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep, she was great yesterday. She's not with me today, though. My sister-in-law's father passed away overnight, so I have to go straight from work to pick up the kids from daycare. I thought it would just be too hard to have Heidi here and try to get everything done for Chris (my brother) and Laura (my sister-in-law) this evening. She'll be back here with me tomorrow, though!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I missed these yesterday, but she is such a good girl. And clean your desk will ya? LOL j/k

Sorry to hear about your SIL's father


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you! 

I do need to clean my desk, no joke!  It's so funny, when I came in this morning without her, everybody was like, um, where's Heidi? No good morning, Blair, or anything like that! Just, where is Heidi?!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I do need to clean my desk, no joke!  It's so funny, when I came in this morning without her, everybody was like, um, where's Heidi? No good morning, Blair, or anything like that! Just, where is Heidi?!


Don't you know by now, its ALL about the dog??? LOL WE are chopped liver.


----------



## Coffee Break (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I used to work with Heidi.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like great company in the office. I wish I could bring Caue and Oakly to the office but Cuae bites my boss (golden bites


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhh, sweet baby, bet she loves all the attention. Glad she is doing better.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

awwww, you (and Heidi) are so lucky! I've heard of so many dogs who go into the office for a visit and become "permanent fixtures" - is there any chance that will happen with you? By the reaction of your co-workers when you didn't bring her in, it seems that they wouldn't mind


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so glad that she's doing better now!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Heidi !
It's Friday !
Which means you get 2 days off !


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep, she's passed out next to me right now. Too cute!!  One of the guys in my office has been out every day that she's been here so far. Today was his first day with her. She walked into his office and went around his desk for a good morning, like she does with everybody else. He patted her, stiff handedly, on the head twice and said, "Okay, that's enough." Um...hmm...yeah. I asked another coworker and they said that he is strictly a cat person. I knew there was a reason I didn't like him. Now Heidi just walks past his office and doesn't even look up when he walks near us, haha.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so glad she's doing better. She's beautiful.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That's soo sad. I always find it strange that ppl can be dog ppl or cat ppl "exclusively". I always thought it was a case of either an animal lover or not. I would gladly give Miss Heidi rubbins and kisses if she were next to my desk!!!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Well he sure doesn't know what he's missing out on! Heidi looks great!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww!! I wish I could take mine to work with me.. although I'd gt absolutely no work done with them there.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Heidi looks like the ultimate contented dog at work, I hope she is feeling better now. Very few have the oppourtunity of bringing the furkid to work, I do and he brings joy both to me and everyone else at the job. Keep up the good work Heidi girl!
Jerry and Harley


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like you have a new mascot for the office. She's so sweet.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Heidi looks so relaxed....what good medicine for her and for your office.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

hi blairli!!!.....am so glad to know that heidi is doing better...i bet shes so happy to be with you in the office....am so glad you both pulled it thru the tough times.....she looks so happy and comfortable...please give her a hug from me and dulce mia....


----------

